# Congratulations Rissole!!!!!



## gopro (Sep 26, 2004)

I could not be more proud of you. 1st place in your first ever show!!! Amazing! I KNOW how hard you had to work, but it all payed off. You have the heart, mind, and soul of a champion.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2004)

Way to go you Aussie freak!!!!!!


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

Riss, for your 1st comp that is incredible!!    Congratulations!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Sep 26, 2004)

That is frickin awesome, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations! 

that is great, can we get some details on the show?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2004)

Wow!! My very own thread 

Ok i'll start at the start hey  But i'll try to be breif as well so it's not too much to read 

I was talked into goin into 2 categories by my good buddy Simone (MissOz to most of you) So i had to compete in under 80kg division (i weighed in at 78kg) as well as novice.(which was really the category GP and i were aiming for)
So after pupming up for under 80's (on stage first) I went into this with the wrong frame of mind. I put heaps into it and nearly passed out VERY NEARLY!! We were on stage for quite a long time. It was good though, and it taught me alot right then and there for the novice round.

So out i go again and pump up, then onstage for Novice, so i posed abit more relaxed and had more fun with this one  The offical on the microphone actually corrected my front double bicep pose which was cool  I was taken to the front of the stage 3 times!! The first i new was a good sign, the second better and the 3rd i was getting really amped. The head judge wanted to see what was eventually 1st 2nd 3rd places do a lat spread (which i had more of than anyone ) and a most muscular which they only really do when its close.

Then i went out for the finals and did my routine, this was just an amazing experiance and i loved every second of it, i just nailed it!! The crowd was into it and the adreniline nearly made me start crying when i walked offstage  They then brought out the under 80's for a pose down and that was great fun too. i didn't get stepped back but asked the head judge later and he thinks i placed 4th out of 7 guys 

Then i had to go out for pose down in the novice category, me and this other bloke who competed in the over 90kg division hammed it up big time 
Then the call came "Please take 3 steps back..... competitor number...... 7!!!"
Thats ME!!! wooo hoooo then the other 2 step back.....
We line up in the middle...... he calls 3rd the guy to the left of me...... then i'm thinkin if he dosn't call 7.... that means i win..... he calls 2nd.... the guy to the right!!! I thrust my hands into the air!!!! YES!! I went crazy!! (see pic below, sorry its a bit blurry)

Then i had to go out for overall's but knew i wasn't gonna win so i just had fun and my good mate Matt took out the overall  I was so happy for him 

*I just wanted to say a massive thankyou to Gopro for bringing me into this comp in such great condition. You are an amazing bloke and i CANNOT thank you enough!!*


----------



## supertech (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

Riss that pic is priceless!!!!  That must have been such a wonderful feeling!

Gopro seems to really know his stuff.  You are a perfect example of his expertise.

Again Congrats on a job well done!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks heaps Cajun, He sure does know his stuff, I couldn't belive how much size i held while getting cutt!!

Here is a pic of the placings a bit clearer, the guy to my right was probably abit leaner but i had more muscle and outposed him


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

Riss, Your stage presence looks better than the other 2.  You appear very confident!

I am impressed. Hmmm, maybe I need to start that P/RR/S program


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey bud!
Check you out! Those lats...dam..looks like you could almost use them for wings..

Congrats!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 27, 2004)

congrats


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 27, 2004)

Way to go Riss    I really like that first pic !!  Congrats!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

OMG!!!   YOU LOOK FREAKIN' FANTASTIC!!!    
I am absolutely blown away!!  I LOVE you AVI pic, OMG!!!  You look BY FAR the most muscular!!     and the leanest!!

I am sooooooooo happy for you!!  You worked so hard for this and deserve it!!!!!!  


Cyndi


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

the beginning of another Aussie Oak   Congradulations Sir Ris!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i had more muscle and outposed him


Hell yea man, you look like a monster there....look at them lats!  You put the guy to your left to shame, he looks like a fat bastard compared to you lol.

Congrats bro I'm super happy for you..it looks like posing and being on stage comes natural to you....ver confident!  So when do all the other pics come out?  There are guys in my gym that want to know how you placed b/c I have been bragging about you lol, now I can go in today and tell em.


----------



## ZECH (Sep 27, 2004)

Congrats Riss! Awesome!!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 27, 2004)

Congratulations Riss


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, awesome job Mate! I knew you would win it and the pics look freaking awesome! You look great and your stage presence is pretty cool too! Congrats!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 27, 2004)

CONGRATS Riss!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey bud!
> Check you out! Those lats...dam..looks like you could almost use them for wings..
> 
> Congrats!


Geez.. aint that the truth??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2004)

hiya saphi!
Happy Monday!
How's tings? Me? I am digesting my breakfast and going to the gym within 40 minutes.
then rush to work...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2004)

Fantastic Riss!  Great job!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 28, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hiya saphi!
> Happy Monday!
> How's tings? Me? I am digesting my breakfast and going to the gym within 40 minutes.
> then rush to work...


Hey Burner!
I am Ok ,but I have cold..   

HAve a great TUesday Hun!!


----------



## Julz (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Vieope (Sep 28, 2004)

_That is awesome, congratulations for your first prize.  _


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Burner!
> I am Ok ,but I have cold..
> 
> HAve a great TUesday Hun!!


maybe the change of season is causing it?
I am feeling a bit congested myself...annoying.
Oh..and that pic in you sig...good GAWD!
no wonder you've got a cold..you're always nekkid!

(not that we mind, of course..)


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 28, 2004)

Yeh to my love 

the judges have to get it right sometimes  and they certainly did this time by choosing you as number 1 

Have fun and relax and write when your belly is settled cause i know your sitting there eatin that sick veggie mite  

 to my rissy


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Yeh to my love
> 
> the judges have to get it right sometimes  and they certainly did this time by choosing you as number 1
> 
> ...


 Ahh ah ahhhh  I am right back on it 
I have a state comp Sunday week, and i want to drop at least 2-3kg.
I rented a treadmill for the loungeroom and my diet has been tightened even more


----------



## Aussiewen (Sep 28, 2004)

Congratulations Rissole. You look so so amazing!





Aussiewen


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2004)

Aussiewen said:
			
		

> Congratulations Rissole. You look so so amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Aussiewen  Castle Hill RSL Oct 10 (Sunday week) Come and cheer me on  and a beer after as well


----------



## PreMier (Sep 28, 2004)

Fantastic!


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats

you def' deserved it from what I can see in your gallery


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe the change of season is causing it?
> I am feeling a bit congested myself...annoying.
> Oh..and that pic in you sig...good GAWD!
> no wonder you've got a cold..you're always nekkid!
> ...



Maybe it is the change of seasons... or maybe it's cause I am always nekkid, or maybe it's BOTH!!


----------



## Pitboss (Oct 1, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You have come a long way since you first came to this board!! Kick'n ass!!

Uhm cute briefs... LOL


----------



## firestorm (Oct 2, 2004)

Well my man, I couldn't be happier for you.  Everyone has pretty much summed it all up already so I would only be repeating them but I will repeat this.... I'm very PROUD of you my friend and wish you all the very best.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Maybe it is the change of seasons... or maybe it's cause I am always nekkid, or maybe it's BOTH!!


hey saphi!
You feeling better?


----------



## kuso (Oct 5, 2004)

Well fuck me! Congrats mate, you`ve out-done yourself!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey saphi!
> You feeling better?


Yup.. all better!      
Thanks for asking!  how about you?


----------



## Randy (Oct 20, 2004)

Why do the big guys always come in last  

Just teasin ya Rissole.... You were far more cut than those other two and looked like a definite winner  . Was just funny seeing the big guy on the right come in last  But I know there are lots of things they judge on besides how tall you are .

I like the way you're holding your shoulder back.  They teach you that when you are being taunted by a bear.  Make yourself look big and mean


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 21, 2004)

u killed em mayne..not even close


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

Yeah....Rissole did an excellent job... Hard work definately pays off


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 23, 2004)

congrats on your victory. I hope my first show goes that well...only time will tell.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 24, 2004)

How long you got Trojan??


----------



## Mudge (Nov 3, 2004)

Amazing abs man, great job!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Mudge, Love good genetics


----------

